# Another update :)



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

I was going to post earlier since a lot has happened but for some reason just kept postponing it. :roll 

Here are some of the accomplishments since my last improvement related post (apr '05)
Finished the CTM (first 10 speeches) at Toastmasters at the end of August. CTM stands for Competent Toastmaster. I wouldn't say that I was 'competent' TM but I definitely felt a lot more 'comfortable' so in my case CTM stood for "Comfortable Toastmaster"  There is still room for improvement as sometimes I still lose my train of thought due to the stress but at least that doesn't bother me any more. I do the best I can.
Overall, I'm definitely going in the right direction!
:banana :banana :banana :banana 

I took an intro acting class (8 sessions) beginning in September. Before the first class I felt the usual jitters but those weren't enough to stop me from going. We had a number of activities where I actually felt really confident (e.g. tell a story by going around a room and each person would say one or two words). Also, I had no problem talking to people during the break which was really good  
I found from week to week that my confidence 

Now I'm back in TM to work on the remaining areas where I'm still not 100% comfortable and also considering taking other classes where I can challenge myself.

That's all for now 
Keep on going!

VanDamme


----------



## casio784 (Nov 14, 2003)

Wow, speeches and acting, that's really impressive!


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Your doing great! Good job in challenging your SA. :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good job, VanDamme! :boogie :boogie :boogie!

Hope to hear more successes in the future!


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

wow, quite impressive. congrats :hs


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

VanDamme

That is terrific to get your CTM. You certainly sound like you are taking some very proactive actions to work on getting past your SA......

From someone for who public speaking was an important part of getting comfortable and competent not just in the public speaking but in smaller groups and even one on one....

The acting class sounds very interesting as well!!!!

Good for You!!!!!!

John H


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

I think your SA is gone if you can knock off 10 toastmasters speeches like that...I know outgoing people who wouldn't pull that off......very impressive.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone, I'll keep you posted


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Let's see if a little "bump" works. 

Last post date: 01-10-2006
Today: 10-02-2015
Difference: almost 10 years!!! :surprise:

I was going to do regular updates but my progress ended up going very sloooooooooooowly and took a long time (about 11 years). Even though, as you can see I was able to finish the Toastmasters CTM (10 speeches) in 2006. On the plus side, now SA is pretty much gone and only feel slight tension in some situation but I do expect those to be gone very soon also. :smile2:

I'll do a longer write-up of my experience "soon" (hopefully in next few days).


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

That's awesome. Keep it up!!


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

PlasticTree said:


> That's awesome. Keep it up!!


Thank you! 

I just finished my latest update: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...re-for-social-anxiety-has-been-found-1617434/


----------

